# Just got an MES-140S, can I cold smoke lox with this ?



## gatorbill (Aug 11, 2019)

How low does this smoker go? Also, I bought the A-MAZE-N maze, will the maze generate enough heat to cold smoke below 90 degrees without turning on the smoker?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2019)

gatorbill said:


> How low does this smoker go? Also, I bought the A-MAZE-N maze, will the maze generate enough heat to cold smoke below 90 degrees without turning on the smoker?




I don't personally eat Raw Fish, but the Link below will show you how to do what you're asking about with a "Cardboard Box", so that should answer your question:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bulding-a-cardboard-box-cold-smoker.136978/

Bear


----------



## gatorbill (Aug 11, 2019)

I think I'll just light up the maze and see what kind of temps I can get before I ruin any salmon. Thx.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 11, 2019)

Have you cold smoked anything in your MES smoker yet? I cold smoke my lox but it is already brined (dry, then wet).  Where in the MES were you planning to put the A-MAZE-N tray?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2019)

I've smoked lox in my MES, my kettle, my Smoke Vault. & my Lang. It all depends on the outside temp. You don't want the fish to ever get above 90 degrees. It's much easier to smoke lox in the winter.
Al


----------



## gatorbill (Aug 12, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Have you cold smoked anything in your MES smoker yet? I cold smoke my lox but it is already brined (dry, then wet).  Where in the MES were you planning to put the A-MAZE-N tray?



I haven't done it yet, trying to get as much info as possible before I try.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2019)

gatorbill said:


> How low does this smoker go? Also, I bought the A-MAZE-N maze, will the maze generate enough heat to cold smoke below 90 degrees without turning on the smoker?



Hi there and welcome!
I cold smoke salmon lox in my MES using the AMNPS and my mailbox mod with the smoker OFF.  
I have to wait until late winter to keep a smoker temp of 70F or lower.  The AMNPS will generate a little heat and bring the smoker temp up.  Generally you don't want a cold smoked item to be in a smoker over 70-75F but be sure to double check me there and read up on it.

One tip about doing this in your MES and using your AMNPS is to get a fan to blow over the vent of the MES to help generate draft to suck the smoke up and through the smoker.  If you don't have enough smoke movement in the smoker  you can get some stale smoke (yuck) flavor on the salmon and have to mellow it out for a few days.  I created a little fan based assist device and eliminated that problem with my salmon lox cold smokes.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## gatorbill (Aug 12, 2019)

You guys are awesome and unselfish. I appreciate all this great advice. Bill


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2019)

gatorbill said:


> You guys are awesome and unselfish. I appreciate all this great advice. Bill




If it's a little too warm out, try this (below):






If you just put loose ice in a pan, you'll be adding too much humidity for an MES. That won't happen if you use a Jug with frozen water in it.

Bear


----------



## gatorbill (Aug 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> If it's a little too warm out, try this (below):
> View attachment 402980
> 
> If you just put loose ice in a pan, you'll be adding too much humidity for an MES. That won't happen if you use a Jug with frozen water in it.
> ...


I like it...American ingenuity!!


----------

